# Aviano i684 Carpets



## coopermoto (Jul 17, 2018)

We have a 2008 Aviano i684 and are looking to get a new set of carpets made up for it. It currently only has the original carpets for the cab area and the lounge; the others are not present.

I was wondering if anyone has a similar model with a full set of fitted carpets? I'm planning on making up templates for the full set but it would be good to see pictures of how a pukka set fit.

Thanks, Barrie


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

Hi Barrie, welcome to the forum.

I'm sure someone with a similar vehicle will be along soon and offer assistance, all I can suggest is your local carpet fitter. Most of them will fit your carpet for you.

Drew


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

There are places, carpet is cheap enough, it's the whipping which costs so much, Birching is a lot cheaper down south I've heard though.

Welcome to MHF Barrie


----------



## emmbeedee (Oct 31, 2008)

coopermoto said:


> We have a 2008 Aviano i684 and are looking to get a new set of carpets made up for it. It currently only has the original carpets for the cab area and the lounge; the others are not present.
> 
> I was wondering if anyone has a similar model with a full set of fitted carpets? I'm planning on making up templates for the full set but it would be good to see pictures of how a pukka set fit.
> 
> Thanks, Barrie


Welcome to the site.
It would be helpful if you could fill in your location in your profile. This would enable members near you to suggest possible suppliers. Here in Redditch we have an excellent carpet place (Crusader Carpets) who specialise in whipping, in fact they do the whipping for most of the local carpet stores. They will also make carpets up for your van as required. 
But since we don't know where you are it does limit the advice we can offer.


----------



## coopermoto (Jul 17, 2018)

Thanks guys.

I'll be using Crusader Carpets to make them up. Was just asking for help in making up the templates. I'm not sure how many pieces the original set would have come in and the pictures of vans for sale don't tend to focus on the carpets!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I'm not sure why you want to make templates when you already have a set, just let them use those to copy.

Just re-read the OP, excuse the brain fart.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

We had all the original carpets but thought they could have been a bit bigger and a better fit to the edges 

Especially between the seats 

The cab area wasn’t carpeted but I wanted the continuity

Just used stiff brown paper to increase the size or make new areas 

Looks good


----------

